# Invasion



## Yvette (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I have a burning question though that I will go straight in with....

Does anyone know the name of a sci-fi series that was on tv a year ago that features lights in the sky which then turned out to be aliens and lived in the water in the surrounding area these then replaced people they attacked with identical clones. One of the lead characters was the lead evil guy in American Gothic. I can't even remember the channel.

I would really appreciate it if anyone knows what this was and whether the follow up was ever made or broadcast. I thought this series was great.

Thanks
Yvette


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 11, 2007)

Ah, that sounds like *Invasion*. Only aired for one season, it seems..

Invasion (TV series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Yvette (Aug 11, 2007)

Has a quick look on the net at pics of the American Gothic guy Gary Cole but ummm maybe it's not him but someone who looks a bit like him.....

Yvette


----------



## Yvette (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you yes now you say it I remember the title. I am going to try and find out what hapened to it. The story had not ended. It's like Tripods all over again.

Cheers Yvette


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 11, 2007)

It seems to have fallen victim to poor viewing figures and was cancelled after the first season. There's mention on the Wiki page of a petition to have a second season, but I don't think it was successful.


----------

